
Rails Went Off The Rails: Why I'm Rebuilding Archaeopteryx In CoffeeScript - djensen47
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.co.uk/2012/02/rails-went-off-rails-why-im-rebuilding.html
======
djensen47
I'm surprised this hasn't already been posted here. The article is a bit ranty
(and humorous) at times but I think it makes a good case for why you should
start your next project with Node.js instead of Rails.

